# How to delete my postst & threads?



## dvcgraphics (Dec 18, 2012)

In the faq i see that their is a button.
But i don't see the button on the post & threads i made.

I want to delete http://www.t-shirtforums.com/ecommerce-site-design/t470689.html because Craftshirt have new owners.

So how to delete it?

Didier


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Didier. have you found a way to delete old threads? im trying to figure it out too.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That button becomes unavailable after a period of days.

Click on the "Report Bad Post" button in the post you want to delete and we can delete it from our end.


----------



## mrpintor (Apr 30, 2007)

thanks splathead.


----------



## thetestrider (11 mo ago)

Is this still a current thing? Can we only delete a post/comment before a certain timeframe? Any reason for this? Thx.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

thetestrider said:


> Is this still a current thing? Can we only delete a post/comment before a certain timeframe? Any reason for this? Thx.


Yes, still a thing. We do not routinely delete user posts. Report the post you want deleted and as long as it wouldn't cause a shift in the space-time continuum, we will make it so.


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

where is "Report Bad Post" button so I can delete a post from my profile. Thanks for the help!

-Greg


----------



## Admin4Tee's (Sep 3, 2013)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> where is "Report Bad Post" button so I can delete a post from my profile. Thanks for the help!


Select the menu in the top right corner of the post (the 3 dots). The option to report a post is in that menu. Please include a description on the reason you want to delete the post.

Daniel


----------



## The Hodge Podge 1 (9 mo ago)

Admin4Tee's said:


> Select the menu in the top right corner of the post (the 3 dots). The option to report a post is in that menu. Please include a description on the reason you want to delete the post.
> 
> Daniel


Thank You very much Daniel.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The Hodge Podge 1 said:


> where is "Report Bad Post" button so I can delete a post from my profile. Thanks for the help!
> 
> -Greg


The thread you created has replies to it. Even though you have had your issue resolved, we don't delete threads for that reason. No doubt this thread will help someone else in the future with the same issue you had.

It would be great if you revisited your thread and let everyone know what your final resolution was.


----------

